# ADULT opinons/questions thread about furry fetishes and other activities.



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, first of all I keep seeing these things pop up in other threads that are unrelated and felt as though we really needed a thread to keep our asses from getting reported for derailing.

THIS IS NOT "omg name your fetishes." no, this is a discussion board. 

Now, I have a question for you guys.. 
if I dress up in a fursuit and hump a taxidermied fox is it considered beastiality, yiff, necrophilia, or plushophilia? 

maybe all combined. 

anyway, we all know what we like and what we dont like, but is there anything out there that many of us dont know of? or, perhaps you'd like to share experiences?

oh and expect shitstorm. always. 

anyone ever yiff in a fursuit? 

&b4 troll.  I just want to be a hardcore furry.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Now, I have a question for you guys..
> if I dress up in a fursuit and hump a taxidermied fox is it considered beastiality, yiff, necrophilia, or plushophilia?



...damn, that's a tough call.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...damn, that's a tough call.



yeah, I kinda mentioned it on another board, but I think this needs to be thought out before I make sweet love to the fox.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Now, I have a question for you guys..
> if I dress up in a fursuit and hump a taxidermied fox is it considered beastiality, yiff, necrophilia, or plushophilia?


 
My brain just assploded... o_o


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Elessara said:


> My brain just assploded... o_o



your brain or your ass?


also..

I am currently covered with blood. I need to find a bandaid.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

Honestly, I think it's just plushophilia.

When you fuck it, do you actually think of it as having once been a living creature? Do you mentally imagine that it's a real fox?

I think the fact is that the only part of the original animal remaining, is the skin and fur. It's like saying that fucking with leather is nerco/beast because you're fucking what used to be part of a cow or something.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...damn, that's a tough call.


 silly its all of the above .


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> your brain or your ass?
> 
> 
> also..
> ...



Those teeth and claws don't get any less sharp just because the critter's dead, y'know :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Honestly, I think it's just plushophilia.
> 
> When you fuck it, do you actually think of it as having once been a living creature? Do you mentally imagine that it's a real fox?
> 
> I think the fact is that the only part of the original animal remaining, is the skin and fur. It's like saying that fucking with leather is nerco/beast because you're fucking what used to be part of a cow or something.



but what if I have no sexual attraction to sythetic stuffed animals and only taxidermied animals because of the pain and suffering they went through?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> but what if I have no sexual attraction to sythetic stuffed animals and only taxidermied animals because of the pain and suffering they went through?



Zoosadism?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> is there anything out there that many of us dont know of?



Probably...  I learn new things every day.



> or, perhaps you'd like to share experiences?


Not really.  I would but I think it would make some of the people here cry.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Those teeth and claws don't get any less sharp just because the critter's dead, y'know :V



actually I just got scraped by a tree. 
:/

<.<;; I need to be wary of the wire I put in it.... I could easily injure myself.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I've never done that, and have no real reason to (it just doesn't seem like anything worth doing). I get how some like that, though.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> but what if I have no sexual attraction to sythetic stuffed animals and only taxidermied animals because of the pain and suffering they went through?


 


Tycho said:


> Zoosadism?


This

It's just sadism. If there is a fetish for sadism, then you have your answer.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> actually I just got scraped by a tree.
> :/



Wow, you're into trees too?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Zoosadism?



ooh! you know what.. I think that's it. 
but that would make me look like I abuse animals. which I dont. only dead ones. 

necrozoosadism?

that's prolly the closest.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Wow, you're into trees too?




ouch. that would hurt. 

that would be like shoving a stick up your ass.

hahaha. sticks.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> necrozoosadism?
> 
> that's prolly the closest.



winnar


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 24, 2009)

Are you serious...really are you serious...I mean no harm can come to the fox cuz its dead...but.....weird...whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> winnar



DING DING DING.

now... if I did it in a fursuit...


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Are you serious...really are you serious...I mean no harm can come to the fox cuz its dead...but.....weird...whatever floats your boat.



no, not really. but I might do it anyway.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

If you do it without the actual sexual attraction to it, then it's nothing more than simple masturbation.

It's only a fetish if it becomes a reoccuring thing that gives you greater physical pleasure than other forms of mastubation/sex.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

xcliber said:


> If you do it without the actual sexual attraction to it, then it's nothing more than simple masturbation.
> 
> It's only a fetish if it becomes a reoccuring thing that gives you greater physical pleasure than other forms of mastubation/sex.



this is true. 

oh well.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> actually I just got scraped by a tree.
> :/
> 
> <.<;; I need to be wary of the wire I put in it.... I could easily injure myself.



So you're trying to knock up a tree now?

Hmm.  I suppose it's possible if you find a hole or something.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So you're trying to knock up a tree now?
> 
> Hmm.  I suppose it's possible if you find a hole or something.



Heh.  A hole.

Maybe... a KNOTHOLE?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Heh.  A hole.
> 
> Maybe... a KNOTHOLE?



Well some of those are pretty large and deep.  |3


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> this is true.
> 
> oh well.


Don't let that stop you from trying it out. 
Who knows? You may find that it's a fetish after all.

Personally, I think this falls on the same grounds as yiffing in a fursuit. A taxidermy animal is something that someone put time/money/effort into making. I wouldn't want to ruin it by pumping it full of my manly fluids.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well some of those are pretty large and deep.  |3



Heh, maybe we know what Frost was really thinking with that "lovely, dark and deep" bit from his poetry...


----------



## ADF (Nov 24, 2009)

I... wish I was shocked, but I have come across this before. On another forum it was a taxidermy crocodile...

Damn the internet, damn the -.=.-


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Don't let that stop you from trying it out.
> Who knows? You may find that it's a fetish after all.
> 
> Personally, I think this falls on the same grounds as yiffing in a fursuit. A taxidermy animal is something that someone put time/money/effort into making. I wouldn't want to ruin it by pumping it full of my manly fluids.



oh no no no... this is a taxidermy I did. 
I put alot of time, care and dedication into him. I even sewed up all his holes and made eyes and arms and feet for him.

plus, (brace yourself)  I'm female.


----------



## Azure (Nov 24, 2009)

Who cares? Why do people feel the need to discuss their fetishes?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Who cares? Why do people feel the need to discuss their fetishes?



It IS the Den.   LAUGH WITH US DAMMIT THIS IS FUNNY


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 24, 2009)

Fucking a fox is already beastiality and yiff.
I named necrophila, which is an atrraction to bodies.
So yes I consider it necrophila aswell.
Plagusphila...Nope, becuase it's a dead corpose and not a cotton plushie.
No matter how hardcore furry getting yourself to fuck a dead fox is already bad.
But if it's taxidermied then what is left inside anyway?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> oh no no no... this is a taxidermy I did.
> I put alot of time, care and dedication into him. I even sewed up all his holes and made eyes and arms and feet for him.
> 
> plus, (brace yourself)  I'm female.



So how big is his dick?  |3

There's gotta be some way to screw him, eh?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 24, 2009)

I like taxidermy <3


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So how big is his dick? |3
> 
> There's gotta be some way to screw him, eh?


 


FrancisBlack said:


> I like taxidermy <3


 And moving right along...


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Well, first of all I keep seeing these things pop up in other threads that are unrelated and felt as though we really needed a thread to keep our asses from getting reported for derailing.
> 
> THIS IS NOT "omg name your fetishes." no, this is a discussion board.
> 
> ...


 That.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh wow......
.......
.......
.......
*thinks*
*comes back*
It's all three


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 24, 2009)

I suppose in a technical sense it could be considered all of the above. If you break it down though, you can ditch the necro because it's not a corpse. You can ditch the bestiality because, well it's just fur. It's not really a plushy, so that's gone. So you maybe left with just some kind of role playing yiffy activity there.

I must say that I admire your freaky spirit.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 24, 2009)

for my experiences, Ive done it with a stuffed wolf before :/ Only once, and i don't think i could ever do it again ><' and sometimes i can only get off to thinking about animals mating (which makes me shudder in disgust throughout every pore and cell of my body, so that bothers the _shit _out of me >>) 

Id have to say it's all of the above, but I also agree with twelvesting. Just a silly yiffy thing X3 and I too, admire your freaky spirit ^^

basically, there's always SOMEONE out there who does freaky shit, so don't feel alone :3 at least you're comfortable with yourself doing it (or so you seem to be)


----------



## Elessara (Nov 24, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> for my experiences, Ive done it with a stuffed wolf before :/ Only once, and i don't think i could ever do it again ><' and sometimes i can only get off to thinking about animals mating (which makes me shudder in disgust throughout every pore and cell of my body, so that bothers the _shit _out of me >>)


o_o...

_~blink~_

o_o...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> for my experiences, Ive done it with a stuffed wolf before :/ Only once, and i don't think i could ever do it again ><' and sometimes i can only get off to thinking about animals mating (which makes me shudder in disgust throughout every pore and cell of my body, so that bothers the _shit _out of me >>)


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 24, 2009)

Elessara said:


> o_o...
> 
> _~blink~_
> 
> o_o...



eeeeeeexactly :/


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

hey, zrcalo, are you seriously gonna bang a taxidermied fox?

if so, will you take pictures/videos?


----------



## Elessara (Nov 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey, zrcalo, are you seriously gonna bang a taxidermied fox?
> 
> if so, will you take pictures/videos?


 
Hawt.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Hawt.



no, i'm not kidding. i'm serious.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought this was supposed to be an "ADULT" discussion, as in mature thoughts and discussions towards OPs experiences. *sighs* ah well. if not, sarcasm is indeed lost over the internet.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 24, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I thought this was supposed to be an "ADULT" discussion, as in mature thoughts and discussions towards OPs experiences. *sighs* ah well. if not, sarcasm is indeed lost over the internet.


 
You must be new here.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 24, 2009)

Elessara said:


> You must be new here.


*sighs* yes, and sadly the only mature one here as well. pitty.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *sighs* yes, and sadly the only mature one here as well. pitty.



 OW, THE BURN, IT STINGS SO BAD


----------



## usagi15 (Nov 24, 2009)

can we raise the stakes and say said taxidermy fox has genitals like Genesis P. ??

does this just make it plain weirder or another level of fetishism???


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> plus, (brace yourself)  I'm female.



Ya know, if you hadn't told us this I would of still been under the impression you were male


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

oh shit, nevermind. i thought zrcalo had a cock.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh shit, nevermind. i thought zrcalo had a cock.



I do. it's in a jar.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

usagi15 said:


> can we raise the stakes and say said taxidermy fox has genitals like Genesis P. ??
> 
> does this just make it plain weirder or another level of fetishism???



ooh. I can add those. though animals dont have breasts.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I do. it's in a jar.



Pickled gherkin! 

Sorry, that was the first thing that came to mind!


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Well, first of all I keep seeing these things pop up in other threads that are unrelated and felt as though we really needed a thread to keep our asses from getting reported for derailing.
> 
> THIS IS NOT "omg name your fetishes." no, this is a discussion board.
> 
> ...


To answer that....................âŒ_âŒ.......âŒ_âŒ;;;;;..... 4


And as for the second question.....Yeah once....I don't dress up often but I did once when my boyfriend of the time wanted to try it. It was nice but the suit was so hot...like I was sweating my balls off..


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> for my experiences, Ive done it with a stuffed wolf before :/ Only once, and i don't think i could ever do it again ><' and sometimes i can only get off to thinking about animals mating (which makes me shudder in disgust throughout every pore and cell of my body, so that bothers the _shit _out of me >>)
> 
> Id have to say it's all of the above, but I also agree with twelvesting. Just a silly yiffy thing X3 and I too, admire your freaky spirit ^^
> 
> basically, there's always SOMEONE out there who does freaky shit, so don't feel alone :3 at least you're comfortable with yourself doing it (or so you seem to be)




>:3 it's all in the name of /le arte/ 
actually I just need more trolling material. ..... maybe.
hey, thats awesome you did a wolf. 

I just had a disturbing idea that I wont tell anyone here. 

yeah I'll make a vid if you want. I can even make an animated gif. which would be HILARIOUS.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Pickled gherkin!
> 
> Sorry, that was the first thing that came to mind!



I also have 2 frozen cocks in the freezer that I offed with an ax.






they're roosters.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I also have 2 frozen cocks in the freezer that I offed with an ax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am picturing your home with animal parts everywhere. So long as  there ain't no human parts anywhere


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am picturing your home with animal parts everywhere. So long as  there ain't no human parts anywhere



Oh god, shut up. She already scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Oh god, shut up. She already scares the shit out of me.



I do taxidermy.
here's one of my best pieces:


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I do taxidermy.
> here's one of my best pieces:
> 
> http://d.furaffinity.net/art/zrcalo..._dove_conjoined_taxidermy_by_zrcalo_sveta.jpg



Is that 2 birds in one?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Is that 2 birds in one?



yeah, it took me a while to do.

:3 I named my fox "Genesis".
he's cuuute I love him.
I dressed him up in a santa suit and wrapped him around the real human skeleton where I work.. :3 then took a pic, it's now my background.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah, it took me a while to do.
> 
> :3 I named my fox "Genesis".



Did your fox take you a while to *do* too?


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

okay i retract my statement i want a video of this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> okay i retract my statement i want a video of this.



I wanna see the fox.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Did your fox take you a while to *do* too?



YES. 
I take him to work to do.
he needs some minor edits so far... but is mostly complete... he just needs face paint, his eyes tweaked, back paws coloured and I think I need to add some claws. oh and his bottom jaw needs SERIOUS help.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> YES.
> I take him to work to do.
> he needs some minor edits so far... but is mostly complete... he just needs face paint, his eyes tweaked, back paws coloured and I think I need to add some claws. oh and his bottom jaw needs SERIOUS help.



I meant _do_ as in _dress up in a fursuit and hump a taxidermied fox_



Zrcalo said:


> I take him to work to do.



So this made me lol.


But I get the feeling you already knew that and said it on purpose.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> if I dress up in a fursuit and hump a taxidermied fox is it considered beastiality, yiff, necrophilia, or plushophilia?



taxidermiphilia


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 24, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> taxidermiphilia



taxidecromiphiliyiff

LOL Furries. <3


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

taxidermizoosadonecrophilia. my new fetish.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 24, 2009)

Necrotaxidermoplushophilia. 




Or "Sickfuckary" for short.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> But I get the feeling you already knew that and said it on purpose.



yes. I did.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> taxidecromiphiliyiff





Bittertooth said:


> taxidermiphilia





HarleyParanoia said:


> taxidermizoosadonecrophilia.





Unsilenced said:


> Necrotaxidermoplushophilia.



Necrotaxidermoplushoyiffaphilia

OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 24, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I thought this was supposed to be an "ADULT" discussion, as in mature thoughts and discussions towards OPs experiences. *sighs* ah well. if not, sarcasm is indeed lost over the internet.



How can you have a mature conversation about fucking a taxidermied fox?  o_o


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

It's mature as in NSFW.


----------



## usagi15 (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ooh. I can add those. though animals dont have breasts.



wait Genesis has boobs?! i was just referring to the split in half dick LOL


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 24, 2009)

Necrotaxidermozoosadoplushoyiffaphilia.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

usagi15 said:


> wait Genesis has boobs?! i was just referring to the split in half dick LOL



http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=genesis p-orridge&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Genesis is now a woman. maybe.
or .. god I dont know.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

lesee,
Necrotaxidermozoosadoplushoyiffaphilia
versus
Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia

Keep going guys. We've almost got another record under our belt.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 24, 2009)

What else can we put in there?


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> What else can we put in there?



my penis


----------



## xcliber (Nov 24, 2009)

Necrotaxidermozoosadoplushoyiffamypenisophilia

Hey, it fits!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Necrotaxidermozoosadoplushoyiffamypenisophilia
> 
> Hey, it fits!



*falls over laughing*

o_o I am officially out-creeped by my hero..
http://genesisp-orridge.com/

I will now spell "of" as "ov" because I want to be like him/her.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude that guy is creepier than michael jackson and david bowie combined.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> Dude that guy is creepier than michael jackson and david bowie combined.



no.
he is creepier than michael jackson, marylin manson, david bowie, and andi sexgang combined.

he also is my avatar.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 24, 2009)

You don't have to be a hard core furry but fucking animals, thats the complete opposite of a furry dude e_e


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> You don't have to be a hard core furry but fucking animals, thats the complete opposite of a furry dude e_e



I have to disagree with you there.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I have to disagree with you there.


 
But isn't that what zoos do? Fucking animals isn't something all furries do, infact its just a small amount that do this but the majority doesn't behave like that :\


----------



## usagi15 (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *falls over laughing*
> 
> o_o I am officially out-creeped by my hero..
> http://genesisp-orridge.com/
> ...




you know i cant say i am all that surprised...i wonder if he has completely removed his 2 dicks now hahaha


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

usagi15 said:


> you know i cant say i am all that surprised...i wonder if he has completely removed his 2 dicks now hahaha



I honestly have no idea. 
I always thought it was a band instrument. 
o shi-

that's why they broke up in the late 80's...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 24, 2009)

Huh. I just realized who you are, you're Zrcalo. Didn't recognize you without your icon and sig. 
.


Zrcalo said:


> Now, I have a question for you guys..
> if I dress up in a fursuit and hump a taxidermied fox is it considered beastiality, yiff, necrophilia, or plushophilia?
> 
> maybe all combined.


 
Did you?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Huh. I just realized who you are, you're Zrcalo. Didn't recognize you without your icon and sig.
> .
> 
> 
> Did you?



I will.

yeah, I changed it for a reason. I think I'll have 'crazy zrcalo' avatar and sig, and then 'regular' zrcalo avatar and sig.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I will.
> 
> yeah, I changed it for a reason. I think I'll have 'crazy zrcalo' avatar and sig, and then 'regular' zrcalo avatar and sig.


 
That's, uh, strange thing to say on a public message board. You've got some balls on ya.

I do that alot. I don't look at the name, I look at the icon to see who it is. I should really stop doing that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That's, uh, strange thing to say on a public message board. You've got some balls on ya.
> 
> I do that alot. I don't look at the name, I look at the icon to see who it is. I should really stop doing that.



yeah rigor sardonicus threw me off with that. 

yes. I have balls enough to talk about this on a GOOGLEABLE public forum. I'm from 4chan.

I'm thinking about making an animated gif.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah rigor sardonicus threw me off with that.
> 
> yes. I have balls enough to talk about this on a GOOGLEABLE public forum. I'm from 4chan.
> 
> I'm thinking about making an animated gif.


 
You're right, they did. I just assumed they were new. 

Pff. Figures.

Whoa. What kind of animated gif?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're right, they did. I just assumed they were new.
> 
> Pff. Figures.
> 
> Whoa. What kind of animated gif?



animated gif of the current topic in this thread.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Necrotaxidermozoosadoplushoyiffaphilia.


 
Indeed.


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 25, 2009)

> Now, I have a question for you guys..
> if I dress up in a fursuit and hump a taxidermied fox is it considered beastiality, yiff, necrophilia, or plushophilia?


Just when you think you've heard it all, someone posts something like this...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Indeed.


 Scarcasm quotes in action.
"fail"
Done.
Now go fuck a dead dog and make a plushie out of it or something.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Scarcasm quotes in action.
> "fail"
> Done.
> Now go fuck a dead dog and make a plushie out of it or something.



acutally I just got commissioned to do a dog.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 25, 2009)

Combining at least 2 fetishes is still OK? Because I'd say it's both necrophilia and plushophilia.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Combining at least 2 fetishes is still OK? Because I'd say it's both necrophilia and plushophilia.



thats what I would say too, but it makes it lulzier the more that are thrown into the mix.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

SO IS IT HAPPENING?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> acutally I just got commissioned to do a dog.



I hope by "to do" you mean to taxidermy a dog?

(I was going to say "stuff" a dog but I know there are a number of dirty minds on here who would have interpreted that in a dirty way)


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Necrotaxidermoplushoyiffaphilia
> 
> OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE




A dead fox in a fursuit?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> A dead fox in a fursuit?



something like that.

anyway I happed to come across this as a legitimate job:

http://www.careerplanner.com/DOT-Job-Descriptions/ANIMAL-EVISCERATOR.cfm


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> something like that.
> 
> anyway I happed to come across this as a legitimate job:
> 
> http://www.careerplanner.com/DOT-Job-Descriptions/ANIMAL-EVISCERATOR.cfm



i think i'd like a job like that. wonder if it pays good.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i think i'd like a job like that. wonder if it pays good.



I dont know. there's a link about following that career path and such. I remember being on the meats team in FFA. we had to know the different terms of cutting the meat. 

mmmm bisected cattle.

I think it would be a pretty neat job. I was actually looking for a chick eviscerater. basically it just pummels male baby chickens in the egg industry.

oh and this topic is now about the subject of gore as a fetish.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> oh and this topic is now about the subject of gore as a fetish.



well then let me be the first to say that yes, i do have a gore fetish. not so much in committing it as much as receiving it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> well then let me be the first to say that yes, i do have a gore fetish. not so much in committing it as much as receiving it.



X3 I like seeing it, whether it's my characters or completely other things, I just like it.

not so much into the self mutilation IRL but I love reading, viewing, and thinking about it. 

not so much the violence, but the aftermath. 

I'm a guro fan.

harley, this is really cool, a chicken eviscerator: 
http://www.storkfoodsystems.com/resources/images/Equipments/kalkoenen-driepuntsoph.jpg


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> X3 I like seeing it, whether it's my characters or completely other things, I just like it.
> 
> not so much into the self mutilation IRL but I love reading, viewing, and thinking about it.
> 
> not so much the violence, but the aftermath.



oh, i love it really hardcore with my characters, but for real, well, i'd like to be consensually stabbed :x


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh, i love it really hardcore with my characters, but for real, well, i'd like to be consensually stabbed :x



:3 that is awesome. 
the most I ever did was cut up my arms on the surface to where they looked like hamburger meat then cover it with alcohol.

:/ I'm more of a surface kinda person, deep wounds in myself just freaks me out.
I cant stand the sight of my own blood gushing out. minus surface abrasion.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 that is awesome.
> the most I ever did was cut up my arms on the surface to where they looked like hamburger meat then cover it with alcohol.
> 
> :/ I'm more of a surface kinda person, deep wounds in myself just freaks me out.
> I cant stand the sight of my own blood gushing out. minus surface abrasion.



i've never done too much hardcore on purpose. i'd like to, though. but people already think i'm unstable so they'd send me away. i'd love to see my blood gush. that would be wonderful <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i've never done too much hardcore on purpose. i'd like to, though. but people already think i'm unstable so they'd send me away. i'd love to see my blood gush. that would be wonderful <3



meh, I'm pretty much over my hardcore phase. Not because of the pain, but because I'm afraid I might go overboard, much like what I've already stated. 

I like practicing sound discipline through pain. I frequently touch hot glue with my fingers from high temp glue guns.

>.o that and I cant feel in a few of 'em because of damn cockatiels.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 25, 2009)

I can admit it I have a tail fedish and spiked collar fedish.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I like practicing sound discipline through pain. I frequently touch hot glue with my fingers from high temp glue guns.



lol, that's awesome. i like to heat up safety pins and write stuff on me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol, that's awesome. i like to heat up safety pins and write stuff on me.



ooh! me too!!!
I give myself my own tatoos.

I have kanji "death" and "dragon" and also a swastika.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I can admit it I have a tail fedish and spiked collar fedish.



haha... I like reaaally long fluffy tails.
:3 I always give my fursuits really nice big tails. 

I used to wear a spiked collar, :/ used to stab my gf with it so she took it away.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *haha... I like reaaally long fluffy tails.*
> *:3 I always give my fursuits really nice big tails. *
> 
> I used to wear a spiked collar, :/ used to stab my gf with it so she took it away.


 Bold:
It's usable as pillows most of the time :V
Underlined:
:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> SO IS IT HAPPENING?


 Ede's knocked up and Rod's on crack again.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Bold:
> It's usable as pillows most of the time :V
> Underlined:
> :V



X3

>>SO IS IT HAPPENING?

YES.
I SLEPT WITH HIM LAST NIGHT. 
unfortunately we didnt do anything, we spent the night cuddling and reading VGcats.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> X3
> 
> >>SO IS IT HAPPENING?
> 
> ...


 VGcats? God you were bored :V.
But it's a good webcomic.
I'd suggest you to fap the tail.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> VGcats? God you were bored :V.
> But it's a good webcomic.
> I'd suggest you to fap the tail.



I actually enjoy "super effective" more than VGcats.
fap the tail?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I actually enjoy "super effective" more than VGcats.
> fap the tail?


 I never saw "super effective", I myself enjoy TF comics and some lifethrough(Long on the same plot with some things happening around) comics.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I never saw "super effective", I myself enjoy TF comics and some lifethrough(Long on the same plot with some things happening around) comics.



"super effective" is by VGcats but it's about pokemon.
I dont play TF, so I dont get most of the jokes. 
I like "nice hair" "vgcats" "murry purry fresh and furry" and some comic I forgot the name of, but is badly drawn, funny, and has the word "ass" in it's title.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> "super effective" is by VGcats but it's about pokemon.
> I dont play TF, so I dont get most of the jokes.
> I like "nice hair" "vgcats" "murry purry fresh and furry" and some comic I forgot the name of, but is badly drawn, funny, and has the word "ass" in it's title.


 I didn't mean "Team fortress".
I meant "Transformation".


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I didn't mean "Team fortress".
> I meant "Transformation".



ohhhh..

:/ I actually am not into that.
I dont know why either.

whenever my characters transform I just imagine a puff of smoke then BAM!
I think it has to do with not wanting to see naked humans. 

ew. naked humans. naked MALE humans. ew god no.

I have an albino character that can shapeshift. his default is a white wolf, but he can be anything. it's very useful. snakes.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ooh! me too!!!
> I give myself my own tatoos.
> 
> I have kanji "death" and "dragon" and also a swastika.



none of my scarring or self-done tats have lasted though :c other than one, but it's all blotty and gross.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 26, 2009)

O_O self mutilation. Worst ive done is bite my hand and punch walls when frustrated. The site of some gore is a slight turn on.. Watch Teeth about a monster vagina that eats penises...every sex scene ends with a - 1 dick. Wont derail just check it out Z.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ohhhh..
> 
> :/ I actually am not into that.
> I dont know why either.
> ...


 No mostly it's painful and dramatic when it shouldn't or it's horror like and then rape and things like that.In most webcomics with TF the faggots are being raped and tortured.good.
I personally think that guys TG into girls is more fun to watch. :V
I think I saw 3 like that.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> but what if I have no sexual attraction to sythetic stuffed animals and only taxidermied animals because of the pain and suffering they went through?



That sounds like sadism to me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ohhhh..
> 
> :/ I actually am not into that.
> I dont know why either.
> ...


 Fuck I know
They're ew.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone else get off on people being eatened?


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> Anyone else get off on people being eatened?


Pretty sure the last thread there was on this had about a third of the people admit to a love for vore.  And I feel I've seen you before... Garnet?


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Pretty sure the last thread there was on this had about a third of the people admit to a love for vore.  And I feel I've seen you before... Garnet?


Why would garnet be a kitty -_-


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2009)

Ah right, my bad.  I do sense some, "similarity", however.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Ah right, my bad.  I do sense some, "similarity", however.


well I don't know her or are her >_>.

so I hope that not what those bracket thingys are implying


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> well I don't know her or are her >_>.


Alright, I guess I was mistaken...

BUT I HAVE SEEN YOU BEFORE!


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Alright, I guess I was mistaken...
> 
> BUT I HAVE SEEN YOU BEFORE!


yes hence the "sorry Emi"


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> none of my scarring or self-done tats have lasted though :c other than one, but it's all blotty and gross.



the key is to go in at an angle using a sewing needle or safety pin tip and the ink being permanant india ink.

you can get it at a craft store for a few bucks.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> O_O self mutilation. Worst ive done is bite my hand and punch walls when frustrated. The site of some gore is a slight turn on.. Watch Teeth about a monster vagina that eats penises...every sex scene ends with a - 1 dick. Wont derail just check it out Z.



wat. 

THIS IS RELEVANT TO MY INTERESTS.

LINK PL0X.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> the key is to go in at an angle using a sewing needle or safety pin tip and the ink being permanant india ink.
> 
> you can get it at a craft store for a few bucks.



i use a tattoo needle and india ink. i just think i went too hard in places and not hard enough in others.



Zrcalo said:


> wat.
> 
> THIS IS RELEVANT TO MY INTERESTS.
> 
> LINK PL0X.



:c i watched it. disappointing. you never SEE anything get bitten off.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 26, 2009)

I will admit a penchant for transformation stories. It's both interesting and kinda hot at the same time, the thought of becoming animal-like.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> I will admit a penchant for transformation stories. It's both interesting and kinda hot at the same time, the thought of becoming animal-like.



I'll have to check it out. I guess I was just put off because of the human aspect.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll have to check it out. I guess I was just put off because of the human aspect.


 Yeah.
But humans add all the point to these stories.
Not only as villians becuase thats faggish but as netural people and good people.
There are never sex scenes in those webcomics :V but sometimes you can find words like rape and sexual abuse.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Yeah.
> But humans add all the point to these stories.
> Not only as villians becuase thats faggish but as netural people and good people.
> There are never sex scenes in those webcomics :V but sometimes you can find words like rape and sexual abuse.



I would like to explore this fetish further with my own characters in my head. I might make/draw comics/pictures.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I would like to explore this fetish further with my own characters in my head. I might make/draw comics/pictures.


 I wish I could draw like you V^V but I failed to draw.
Though my head is still full of imagination and I'm also using it to *explore fetishes further.*


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I wish I could draw like you V^V but I failed to draw.
> Though my head is still full of imagination and I'm also using it to *explore fetishes further.*



X3

awesome.
yeah, I'm a pretty good artist. I just have some anatomy issues cuz I need more practise.

that and I have no clue how to draw reproductive organs. I just suck at them. especially cocks. :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> X3
> 
> awesome.
> yeah, I'm a pretty good artist. I just have some anatomy issues cuz I need more practise.
> ...


 I wouldn't ask for help from you of course, I gave up..
I know some arses and gangs drew cocks on walls in my area, but only once.
I have mostly issues in the face, hands, legs and tails.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Now, I have a question for you guys..
> if I dress up in a fursuit and hump a taxidermied fox is it considered beastiality, yiff, necrophilia, or plushophilia?
> 
> maybe all combined.


If I could ever stop laughing, I may eventually answer this question. 

Nah, all my sick shit is out in the open here.  Yeah, I'd like to hump a robot dragon.  Not into fursuits, tho.  Next to half of the stuff that exists in this fandom, my most perverted desires look like the sex life of a nun.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread is worthless without video. :| Only to satiate my morbid curiousity, of course. And no that doesn't mean fapping shut up


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

Riptor said:


> This thread is worthless without video. :| Only to satiate my morbid curiousity, of course. And no that doesn't mean fapping shut up



*currently buying a camcorder online*

and my fox isnt done.... he needs some touchups.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

What video host are you putting it on? Youtube sure as hell won't take it.

...Why in the FUCK do I want to see this?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

Riptor said:


> What video host are you putting it on? Youtube sure as hell won't take it.
> 
> ...Why in the FUCK do I want to see this?



oh I'll upload it to my own website. 
or something like redtube or whatever.

but I could probably get away with using youtube.

c'mon... a fully clothed person humping a fox? 
I've seen worse on youtube.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> oh I'll upload it to my own website.
> or something like redtube or whatever.
> 
> but I could probably get away with using youtube.
> ...



you could use xtube. :V

or just send it to certain people, as uploading to sites decreases quality.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you could use xtube. :V
> 
> or just send it to certain people, as uploading to sites decreases quality.



prolly upload to my own site and give out a secret link.

I'm fixing Genesis P-Foxx. right now he's munching on puffcorn.


----------



## Fructus (Nov 27, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Honestly, I think it's just plushophilia.
> 
> When you fuck it, do you actually think of it as having once been a living creature? Do you mentally imagine that it's a real fox?
> 
> I think the fact is that the only part of the original animal remaining, is the skin and fur. It's like saying that fucking with leather is nerco/beast because you're fucking what used to be part of a cow or something.


Ok, this actually may give me a nightmare or two, kinda feel sorry for the animal though (while it was alive it never expected what's waiting it in the afterlife, I hope the OP isn't going to start slashing people with a kitchen knife while they shower, no offence


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 27, 2009)

Fructus said:


> Ok, this actually may give me a nightmare or two, kinda feel sorry for the animal though (while it was alive) it never expected what's waiting it in the afterlife,* I hope the OP isn't going to start slashing people with a kitchen knife while they shower,* no offence



First thing that came to mind was the movie "Psycho"


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> First thing that came to mind was the movie "Psycho"



I should draw a picture of this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I should draw a picture of this.



Only if it is the furry equivalent.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Only if it is the furry equivalent.



you're in luck. I cant draw humans.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 28, 2009)

I actually hate to bump this board,
seeing now that I'm actually sane, but... here's a pic of my fox. 
no I dont think I'm going to yiff him. unless I lose my mind again or get drunk.
(by definition of drunk, I mean I'm pretending to be drunk online because of lack of sleep. I actually dont drink)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I actually hate to bump this board,
> seeing now that I'm actually sane, but... here's a pic of my fox.
> no I dont think I'm going to yiff him. unless I lose my mind again or get drunk.
> (by definition of drunk, I mean I'm pretending to be drunk online because of lack of sleep. I actually dont drink)


 Your fox is cute, you are the addon.
I can't see things like that nowdays.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Your fox is cute, you are the addon.
> I can't see things like that nowdays.



yeah, he's ALOT cuter than before... before his eyes were all wonky and his bottom jaw needed help.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah, he's ALOT cuter than before... before his eyes were all wonky and his bottom jaw needed help.


 But's it's like a dog with a pillow instead of tail, I can't imagine myself having one.
What are you gonna buttsex next?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> But's it's like a dog with a pillow instead of tail, I can't imagine myself having one.
> What are you gonna buttsex next?



I could make you one like mine for $150.

I'm gonna buttsex you. you better watch your ass.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I could make you one like mine for $150.
> 
> I'm gonna buttsex you. you better watch your ass.


 I'm not going to pay a furry for a furry, for a stupid unfunny crude humor.
I now officially consider you as a buttsex spree lover, no matter if you are gay or not.
Gays don't affect me becuase they are cute.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I'm not going to pay a furry for a furry, for a stupid unfunny crude humor.
> I now officially consider you as a buttsex spree lover, no matter if you are gay or not.
> Gays don't affect me becuase they are cute.



:/ actually I'm a lesbian female who just likes to make rude/funny comments because I'm sexually frustrated.

I'm all bark and no bite.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ actually I'm a lesbian female who just likes to make rude/funny comments because I'm sexually frustrated.
> 
> I'm all bark and no bite.


 Lesbian female? Yuricool.
You are sexually frustrated? Why? YES.
No bites? WOOHno.
Barklol
lolololololololo:/ sorry for mistooking you for a guy my eyesight is banned


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Lesbian female? Yuricool.
> You are sexually frustrated? Why? YES.
> No bites? WOOHno.
> Barklol
> lolololololololo:/ sorry for mistooking you for a guy my eyesight is banned



>:3 I wish I was a guy. I take your comment as a compliment.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3 I wish I was a guy. I take your comment as a compliment.


 What is "herm" for the god of sake.
Holy dooly you got boobies why should you be a guy?
Cok?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> What is "herm" for the god of sake.
> Holy dooly you got boobies why should you be a guy?
> Cok?



Herm is both... as in equipped for any situation, if you catch my drift. 

Would explain the ambiguity of her avatar.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3 I wish I was a guy. I take your comment as a compliment.


 holy fuck I always though you were a dude
And what is this you have a penis.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Herm is both... as in equipped for any situation, if you catch my drift.
> 
> Would explain the ambiguity of her avatar.


 Yes.
I know what you mean, herm is multi gendered and equipped with a cock and boobies for all mid term asiatic nuclear rice and noodles situations.

Avatard.



FrancisBlack said:


> holy fuck I always though you were a dude
> And what is this you have a penis.


 PINGAS


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 29, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> PINGAS


 holy shit a meme welcome to the internet


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> holy shit a meme welcome to the internet


 Do I over use memes randomly?
Buttsex


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2009)

>:3 

I have the ability to grow a beard.

in all due honesty, my gender under my avatar is probably more accurate than anything else.
and no, I dont go to the doctor.
I havent since 1994. 

o_o sometimes I scare myself. 
but on a very serious note, yes. all of this is true. 

it got very old just putting "ZOMG GAIS I DUN KNO MAH GENDER HAHAHA IN UR FACE" on everything.
got old back when I was probably 15. 
I just want to thank you all for putting up with me. sometimes I get carried away.
er..
I get carried away ALOT. 
and by "alot" I mean, almost constant. 

but the main point is, this thread is for all of you. this isnt a thread just about me (even though that's what it's become anyway).
ok, I am NOT going to feign insanity anymore for the lulz.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3
> 
> I have the ability to grow a beard.
> 
> ...


 The point of the thread is putting insanity, though it is not workng all the time.
Look at me, more than 10 people think I'm dumb :V
Get carried away, it's the net, porno sites await you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> The point of the thread is putting insanity, though it is not workng all the time.
> Look at me, more than 10 people think I'm dumb :V
> Get carried away, it's the net, porno sites await you.



are you a native english speaker? I have a hard time understanding you sometimes.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> are you a native english speaker? I have a hard time understanding you sometimes.



He's an Israeli national a Jew.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> He's an Israeli national a Jew.


 If I already said the first it's okay to say I am israeli national.
FBI and terrorists go after me now oh noes.
But I am good in english.
Not native but better than the average english speaker here.
ISRAEL!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> If I already said the first it's okay to say I am israeli national.
> FBI and terrorists go after me now oh noes.
> But I am good in english.
> Not native but better than the average english speaker here.
> ISRAEL!!!



well, I have to agree with that 100%. 
it was just some slang that indicated that you werent a native speaker.
you could've pulled off "british" though.


----------

